# The Black Dagger Brotherhood



## Ruby_Woo (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks to Laura (Blondie711) I have REALLY fallen in love with this series I am currently reading Lover Enshrined. 

Who has read it? What is your fave book?

Anyway, I do have a questioned, after I read Lover Awakened (Z's book) in the epilogue it says that they have their daughter, but in the next 2 books it says that Bella is going through the pregnancy, did this throw anyone else off?

either way I love this series!


----------



## nebbish (Jan 21, 2010)

I only have three words to say to this thread.


BEST. SERIES. EVAR.

I don't have a favorite cos I just absolutely LOVE them all!

I don't really remember Lover Awakened [been awhile, I'm sad to say] but I think it was supposed to be a foreshadow type thing.


----------



## sinergy (Jan 21, 2010)

Ok, so try not to repeat too much of the stuff i wrote in the sookie thread, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but BDB is one of my fave vamp series ever, I love all the characters, love the story line, just every book was great to me, but my fave for the longest time was Zsadist..*sigh* until Rhevenge replaced him..you will have to keep reading the series till you get to Rhev's book. i just loved it! 

so yea that afterward stuff with the baby basically keeps readers from freaking out i think 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 about not knowing how Bella handles the pregnancy. But I will tell you that on the BDB website I believe she writes additional chapters or short stories that connect to the books too. Also the Black Dagger Brotherhood Insiders guide has 'interviews' with the characters and has a story about Zsadist and Bella and I think its about her having the baby. 

John Matthews book is coming out soon..I cant freaking wait! And if you fly thru these she is starting a new series called the Fallen Angels series, the first book is Covet..i didnt get into it as much as the BDB..but maybe it will do it for some..


----------



## blondie711 (Jan 21, 2010)

Yea, Covet was a bit of a let down. I look at the Fallen Angel series as a "fill in" till the next BDB book comes out. I tried another vampire series while waiting, it didn't even come close, didn't even finish the book.
Zsadist was my favorite, Rhev took over my heart....aahhh...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'll check JD Wards site, see if there is any news on the next book. 
I need a man like Rhage to sweep in and rescue me....

ps..to Ruby_Woo. I am SO happy you like the books, that makes my day!! Mission accomplished!!


----------



## fash10nista (Jan 21, 2010)

Aside from my ultimate vampire series writer Anne Rice, I have to say I was pleasantly surprised with J.R. Ward's style of writing, characters, plots...I discovered this series only about a month and a half ago and I've read through all the books...I am currently reading Rehv's story and eagerly anticipating John Matthew's...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My fave character is Rhage...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...I also love dragons!


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Jan 21, 2010)

Omg! I can't wait to be done! Laura was kind of enough to send Covet along with the books so Im gonna read that one too! yay!

I have Ann Rice that I havent read so thats my next mission lol. 

I can't wait for the John Matthew one. I love him! He is such a character. So far my fave character is Phury. I think just how he puts everyone before himself and all. 

Any other series you ladies recomend? I hate when I finish a good series. Like w/ the Sookie series when i read the last one my heart broke! Lets not even mention Harry potter because i BAWLED!!! lol I had been following the series since 5th grade! 

I read twilight but the 4 books utter disappointment.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jan 21, 2010)

damn it! I need to finish the Sookie Stackhouse series and get started on this one! And I thought after SS I take a break from vampires and move to my usual serious books (biographies, cultures,...)


----------



## sinergy (Jan 21, 2010)

haha ShadowyLady..I about forgot their was other books out there to read for awhile, reading all the newer vamp series lately. 

I really thought Vishous' book was...strange..I liked Vishous as a character until his book, then I was like uh...kinky much? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but I liked it even though the ending was wierd to me. 
(Anxious to see the Payne story line!!! Im sure thats a long way down the road tho lol.  )


----------



## Arisone (Jan 21, 2010)

So happy I discovered this thread.  I love the series.  Of course, Lover Revealed is my favorite--with the tortured man that is healed by love story.  Yeah, the last chapter of Lover Awakened threw me off the linear timeline.  I disliked Lover Revealed for different reasons--why did couldn't leave Butch the way he was and the Butch/Vishous relationship was more interesting than the Marissa/Butch romance. My favorites are Zsadist, Rev, Torment and Xhex.  I hope Ward doesn't pair Torment with anyone else.  I thought they only had one soulmate/shellan in their lifetime.


----------



## blondie711 (Jan 21, 2010)

"Lover Mine" release date...April 27,2010. Hardcover 
April is SO far away!!


----------



## tarnii (Jan 24, 2010)

I have never heard of this series but after reading the reviews here and in the sookie stackhouse thread I am def going to check it out. I am in Australia and while I haven't come across the books hopefully they are available here. So what I am trying to say girls is.....thanks for the info, I was wondering what I was going to find to read next and now I have direction.


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Jan 24, 2010)

My sister got me hooked on these just about 2 or 3 weeks ago. Someone had the entire set up to Lover Enshrined and she told me about them so just to have something to read, I picked up the first one and haven't been able to put them down since. I just finished Lover Enshrined yesterday and I'm itching to get the next one. I'm curious to see what happens with Rhevenge and also with Payne. So far Zsadist has been my favorite "brother" but I also enjoyed Vishous's book as well, even if it was a little off the wall but they way I look at it is that with these books you already have to "suspend your disbelief" so with his book, you just suspend it a little more.

Another series of books that I just finished recently that I loved are the ones by Douglas Preston & Lincoln Child. Remember that movie Relic that came out in the 90's? Well, I didn't realize this, but they wrote the book for that movie and trust me, the book is FAR better than the movie. I had been seeing one of their books at the store called Cabinet of Curiosities and it had me intrigued so finally I started with Relic and went down the list and OMG they are SOOO good! The main character in them, Agent Pendergast, is very mysterious and an enjoyable character in my opinion. I could totally see Daniel Craig pulling him off to a tee in a movie!! Yum!


----------



## CaraAmericana (Jan 30, 2010)

Lover Awakened is IMO the BEST of the series. I love the books however by the 4/5th book they all seem to have the same underlying theme, but no matter, love reading them all the same. I love how they always seem to bathe each other teehee.


----------



## tarnii (Feb 8, 2010)

OMG - Amazing Books





I totally love V


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Feb 8, 2010)

I just finished Rehvenge's book (can't remember the name) and OMG. I think he's my favorite now. It's got sort of a cliffhanger ending but not one that makes you think "well, shit, what happens now?" b/c it leads you into what will be John Matthew's book. I'm really looking forward to seeing what happens!!


----------



## sinergy (Feb 9, 2010)

*sigh* oh rhev..with ur amethyst eyes..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





so just started another series i thought would be worth mentioning..Ive only read one book and now have to hunt down the rest of them but its the Immortal After Dark Series from Kresley Cole..its an interesting twist on the paranormal thing..a few steamy scenes..I just really liked the the one i read  A Hunger Like No Other...so if anyone is interested check them out..


----------



## blondie711 (Feb 12, 2010)

Ruby Woo:....where are you? dying to know if you have read all the books! Post some thoughts please!
Sinergy, amethyst eyes?? I know can you imagine? I have a very clear picture of him in my mind lol
I am pre-ordering new book the minute it pops up on amazon.com, then you get it delivered the day it comes out.


----------



## sinergy (Feb 13, 2010)

lol..yea the first time rhev gets mentioned i just imagine his pin stripe suite his eyes..and i change his mohawk into a short faux hawk, very updated and modern 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but i think about his cane and for some strange reason imagine a cheesy pimp cane from spencers. huh. go figure.








i am anxiously awaiting john matthews book to be available for pre order also. cannot wait!


----------



## blondie711 (Feb 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sinergy* 

 
_lol..yea the first time rhev gets mentioned i just imagine his pin stripe suite his eyes..and i change his mohawk into a short faux hawk, very updated and modern 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but i think about his cane and for some strange reason imagine a cheesy pimp cane from spencers. huh. go figure.








i am anxiously awaiting john matthews book to be available for pre order also. cannot wait!_

 
I think you NAILED it!! My vision exactly.


----------



## CaraAmericana (Feb 28, 2010)

Rehvenge


----------



## blondie711 (Mar 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CaraAmericana* 

 
_






Rehvenge_

 
Oh god!! That is SO him!! Where did you get that?


----------



## sinergy (Mar 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CaraAmericana* 

 
_





Rehvenge_


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Mar 2, 2010)

Hey everyone! Sorry been MIA, this is the second time I get sick with the common cold, and I've been busy. Spring Color forecast did amazingly well. 

Laura! I've had your package ready to go this whole time, and I have failed to take it to the post office, but tomorrow is the day! I promise! thanks again sooo much for the books. 

I read all of them except Rev's. Im gonna start it tomorrow. I took a break from vamp fic. I read Dear John and am currently reading Revolutionary Road, but I should be done with that soon.

OMG and that pic of the guy above WOW!! hot.


----------



## blondie711 (Mar 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ruby_Woo* 

 
_Hey everyone! Sorry been MIA, this is the second time I get sick with the common cold, and I've been busy. Spring Color forecast did amazingly well. 

Laura! I've had your package ready to go this whole time, and I have failed to take it to the post office, but tomorrow is the day! I promise! thanks again sooo much for the books. 

I read all of them except Rev's. Im gonna start it tomorrow. I took a break from vamp fic. I read Dear John and am currently reading Revolutionary Road, but I should be done with that soon.

OMG and that pic of the guy above WOW!! hot._

 
So glad to see you have plowed your way through! (books & illness). I understand what you mean about taking a breath from the vamp books. I just read 2 somewhat recent ones by two of my favorite mystery writers, Tami Hoag & Greg Iles. If you are at all into mysteries, they are two of the best. 
I had a two week cold earlier in the winter & just had a three week bout, I am so over this sickness thing!! (let's not forget the 40' of snow I had....uuugghhh.)
I'll be ready for some serious sexy vampires in the BBD due in April. Take it easy & I hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## tangledrose (Mar 4, 2010)

I just want to thank you guys for bringing this series to my attention. After sourcing the books I was immediately hooked, absolutely binging on them one after the other. I'm now up to book 5, and have dark circles under my eyes because I've stayed up half the night reading instead of sleeping!


----------



## sinergy (Apr 28, 2010)

anyone else have the new one already? im about at chapter eighteen with Lover Mine..John Matthews story....I like it, there are a few parts where ive been a bit bored, but have been happy with the extra background info on a 'certain character' she gives. its a huge book, and i am so excited to be reading it right now..cant wait to hear if any of you are reading it also!!


----------



## blondie711 (Apr 28, 2010)

so glad to hear someone is reading it and resurrected this thread! i have fallen a little behind in my reading, so i have a book to finish before i start that one. but it's here, on my night stand.. if i don't have the book i'm going to read next, i get a little shaky. lol 
 i only have 3 more weeks of 11-7 shift and then my reading routine can return to normal. yea!


----------



## CosmePro (Apr 29, 2010)

My hunny picked it up yesterday for me!  I didn't even tell him it was coming out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Can't wait to start reading....


----------



## blondie711 (Jun 15, 2010)

well i finished "lover mine" last night. i forgot how much i loved these books! i was so sad to finish it. my guess is that the next one either be about payne. any thoughts? i still love rhev, but john matthew was great too. maybe tohr will find another shellan to love, i hope so!
ps..if anyone needs lover mine, i am happy to send, just like i did with all the others.


----------



## tarnii (Jun 16, 2010)

I always find it hard to get back into the rhythmn of a series of books when it has been a while since reading the last book. I found this particularly challenging with this book as I bought the series as a box set (after seeing this thread earlier in the year) and read them all together). I am not sure if this is my particular problem or whether anyone else finds this.

Anyway I really enjoyed it once I got over my initial stumble (it took me a week to read the first chapter and then a few days to finish off the rest of the book).

I am wondering where she is going with the Qhuinn/Blaylock storyline 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks again girls for putting me onto this series


----------



## blondie711 (Jun 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tarnii* 

 
_I always find it hard to get back into the rhythmn of a series of books when it has been a while since reading the last book. I found this particularly challenging with this book as I bought the series as a box set (after seeing this thread earlier in the year) and read them all together). I am not sure if this is my particular problem or whether anyone else finds this.

Anyway I really enjoyed it once I got over my initial stumble (it took me a week to read the first chapter and then a few days to finish off the rest of the book).

I am wondering where she is going with the Qhuinn/Blaylock storyline 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks again girls for putting me onto this series_

 
no, you aren't alone in that way of thinking. it was pretty hard for me to follow in the beginning too. i, like you, had read the first book and then promptly read all the rest of them like a crazy person. (like i was obsessed!). so then to wait all this time, i got lost. but thankfully these are big 500+ page books & by the time i got into it, it all came back. 
i wonder about qhuinn & blay too. i guess we'll all just be waiting another year to see what happens next!
i did the same thing too! it sat by my bed for like a month, then it took a week or two to read 50 pages, then i finished it in two days!


----------

